# كيف تبدأ مشروع مربح جداااااااااا بماكينة واحدة فقط للتعبئة و التغليف



## carnival (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يمكنك بشراء ماكينة واحدة فقط من شركة *[FONT=&quot]شركة كرنفال باك لماكينات التعبئة والتغليف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماكينات نصف آلية بالوزن من 100 جرام حتى 1 كجم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولدينا موديلات من 100 جرام حتى 5 كجم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدات فكوك لحام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتعبئة جميع أنواع الحبيبات ( سكر- أرز- مكرونة- ملح- بقوليات بجميع أنواعها) مكونات أوربية – ضمان سنتين – صيانة مجانية سنتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولدينا ماكينات تعبئة البودر والسوائل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدينة 6 أكتوبر – المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ت : 38347112 – 01005586968 – 01005586936[/FONT]*​ http://ww.carnival-eg.com
[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]


----------

